# ECBC quick report



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I worked the deck for my good friend Meyer Robinson aboard the 65' Hatteras "Thunder" out of OB marina. We fished hard and the bite wasn't the hottest for us and a lot of others but we gave it hell. Ended up with a bunch of Dolphin to 44.8lbs, 1-3 on Wahoo (not quite 20lbs) and 1-2 on White Marlin losing our second one close to the boat. We were in 1st and 3rd on Dolphin for a while but eventually got bumped off the board late in the evening. No money to show for the effort, but we had beautiful conditions, cobalt water, whales and more. Nice weekend on the water


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job sir!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That water looks awesome!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Way to go Chris.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats. Sounds like a very nice trip.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job it was a beautiful weekend out there


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work Chris!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super trip. Nice to see the reports heating up!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great weekend Chris, thank you for posting. It was nice seeing you at the shop last week. Keep well.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome Job :thumbsup:

Really wish I could have been out there too : 


Spent the whole wkend at the dock finishing off boat projects.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Awesome Job :thumbsup:
> 
> Really wish I could have been out there too :
> 
> ...


 Get all those projects done. I want everything working when I finally go fishing with ya'll!


----------

